# Cabo San Lucas and Todos Santos



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from those posted in today's _Chile-to-L.A. - Cabo San Lucas, last port before home_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Todos Santos_:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

pretty!  thanks for sharing.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

telracs said:


> pretty! thanks for sharing.


And thank _you_ for saying so, Scarlet. So glad you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Love the saguaro! Only a small area of the world where you can see them...


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

It certainly looks like a saguaro, but that's actually a cardon.  It has fewer ribs than the saguaro, more branches, grows larger, and there are a few other differences.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool, I didn't know that. I had wondered if saguaro grew that far south.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

When I first saw cardons in the Baja several years ago, I would have sworn they were saguaro, but our guide corrected me on that impression.  Apparently saguaro are limited to the Sonora desert around Arizona and the northern Mexico state of Sonora.  The cardon are stretch from Baja into Sonora, and are the world's largest cacti.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples from the photos posted in today's _Fun Photo Friday - Todos Santos Architectural Details_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Architectural details! My favorite!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I love taking such shots, especially of doors and windows.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's article _Welcome to the Hotel California - Such a Lovely Place_, a very famous establishment in Todos Santos, Baja, that's been enticing visitors for almost 70 years:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Continuing my tour of Todos Santos, here are some sample shots from today's _Iglesia de Nuestra Señora del Pilar_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Todos Santos Favorites_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I could believe the second shot from the bottom in the last post (above the Cardons, here hee) was taken in the Middle East.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I could believe the second shot from the bottom in the last post (above the Cardons, here hee) was taken in the Middle East.


That's the Iglesia de Nuestra Señora del Pilar (Our Lady of Pilar Church) in Todos Santos, Baja. It's right around the corner and maybe half a block away from the Hotel California.


----------

